# Ghostbusters 30th Anniversary party theme



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey y'all! I've been kind of scarce this year but have already been in planning and contemplation mode for 2014. So next year is the 30th anniversary of Ghostbusters! I'm starting to feel old....but I digress.

So I've settled on making next year a homage to Ghostbusters, from outdoor yard makeover to games to food and interior decorations. 

Does anyone have experience or suggestions for this? Or any ideas based on what you've seen or done? Grateful for the feedback and responses.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

You could create a "recharging station" using chaser lights and homemade proton packs.

You could recreate the containment unit using large cardboard boxes. For added fun, have a window labelled "Visualization mode" that plays some sort of automated Pepper's Ghost effect. I'm thinking either a "Big Scream TV" DVD or Flying Crank Ghost.

There are some commercially available Slimer props that might come in handy.

As for refreshments, I suggest both Ecto Cooler with Ghostbusters logo icecubes and Ectoplasm cocktails.

A Slimer Jell-O dessert would also be a neat treat.

This papercraft might come in handy as a party game.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Well you definitely need the 2 terror dogs guarding a door. Mayhaps stay puft smores. Maybe transform your front door or any door into gozers temple. Ectoplasm on the walls. CRUNCH bar award!! Ohh man...this is fun in my head lol. Fake cooked eggs on the countertop....twinkies of course. A game were you need a key to get a prize to show who really is the key master ( its a work in progress Haha) man...I'll try and think of more, I'm trying to think of things everybody would get in an instant but I like obscure references so I'm battling my brain here


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Also! There is a ghostbusters role playing game.. it may take a while though which leads to boredom....just saying lol. I did however download the PDF version of tobins spirit guide from the RPG and made it into the “actual" tobins spirit guide, just as a fun prop


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

To add to miles' excellent ideas, you could use tutorials on how to make a prop spellbook or Necronomicon to help make your own copy of Tobin's Spirit Guide. You might even want to have it sitting by a haunted bookshelf (which could also be a good opportunity to use a recreation of the library ghost).

A standard mad scientist's lab scene could be used as Egon's workshop and this could be used in a "Training Room."


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

A dartboard with a picture of Filmation's Ghostbusters on it could make for a good gag.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh how fun! I did a game that could work for you. I ordered from OmniGlow http://www.omniglow.com/direct/ 200 of those mini 1-1/2" green glow sticks. Wait for a free shipping deal. They have one going on right now. We have a big field behind our house. I threw these all over the field. I also hid these in the bark of the trees and in various places on our patio. If you look out on the field, you don't see the glow. It's only when you get close that you can find the sticks. We had two teams of teens who ran around collecting these and putting them in a glass jar. At the end, whichever team won got a small prize. They didn't even care about the prize. It was just fun for them to run around in the field at night. You could create two ghost collection boxes for the kids to put their sticks in. Make part of it see thru so you can see the ghost glow.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool game dawnski!


----------



## Oddball (Jan 15, 2014)

I was kind of thinking about a very light-weight, hand-held vacuum as part of the equipment; it's been ages, so I'm not sure what it's called! I with some touching-ups, I think it could look a bit like the part of their equipment with the hose that attaches to the ..thing.. (sorry!!) on their backs. Awesome idea!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

miles said:


> Well you definitely need the 2 terror dogs guarding a door.


Love this idea! Would be terribly labor intensive and I'm artistically challenged (read as I just don't have that talent or means to make them)....

BUT, there is a house in a Milwaukee suburb that did a FANTASTIC yard with the Ghostbusters theme. I don't want to rip this off blindly or shamelessly, but I'm using this as inspiration for doing some yard thing. 

Does anyone have recommendations on fabrication for these buildings? I'm already planning on lighting the windows in the buildings with LED harnesses. But am puzzled as to general fabrication--standard foam sheets perhaps, but I'd also have to consider water/weatherproofing them as well. 

The more I study this pic, the more impressed I am. They nailed a sense of scale and scalability given the constraints of the yard. This yard isn't that large, so I have to be conscious of that too since I want whatever I do to be a showpiece. 

Would love input and ideas there. 

But really appreciate the party ideas already offered up--good stuff y'all!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I've been lollygagging around and haven't done a darn thing yet. 

I'm stuck on outside fabrication. Foam or wrapping PVC frames and painting them and then anchoring them.... and general layout. 

To Miles' point in the first response, I would *LOVE* to have a pair of terror dogs standing guard! BTW, I liked your ideas in general--good stuff! But I can't find any large size replicas for the terror dogs and know that I probably lack the skills to do something that ambitious myself. Sure wish there was someone I could commission something like this from! 

I have to get moving on this though. 171 days is going to be here faster than expected.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Love this idea!!


----------

